

Ask HN: What IDE does John Carmack of id Software use? Visual Studio? - yclove

Does anybody know? I want to start writing my own 3d engine and don't know what IDE do start with.
Is he developing on Windows?
Thank you for helping me out - this is a great community.
======
SwellJoe
This is like saying, "I want to be funny like Johnny Carson, does anyone know
what brand of tie he wears?"

------
stonemetal
20 seconds in google turned up an ask slashdot from '99 where he claims to use
msdev because of intellisense and edit-and-continue. He claims to spend time
regularly in each of the big three oses. And that the bsp code for doom was
written in objective-c(so more than likely not written in VS.)

Here recently he is porting games to iPhone some how I doubt he used VS to do
that. It rather sounds like he is a right tools for the job sort of fellow,
and doesn't stick to one dev environment.

~~~
spoiledtechie
For Iphone Dev, you can use the msdev environment. They now have a wrapper for
asp.net and C# for the Iphone environment. Its quite nice actually. Its a lot
better than objective C.

~~~
hunterjrj
Any relevant links?

~~~
nailer
<http://www.mono-project.com/Mono:Iphone>

~~~
nailer
How sad that someone's modded you down for asking for a reference and I for
providing one. There's about 30 apps in the App Store right now written in
.net and compiled into a native binary using Novell's tools.

~~~
hunterjrj
I thought it was pretty sad too. I'm assuming it was some pesky teenager. Get
off my lawn!

------
vorador
The ide is just a tool.

Concerning learning 3d programming, NeHe is a good place to start with :
<http://nehe.gamedev.net/> .

------
davidw
He uses cat to write stuff directly to /proc/kcore

